# pickup truck for service work



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

how many guys here are using a pickup truck for service work? and if so please post a couple of pictures


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's my worst nightmare.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

That's how I started, not even a pipe rack. Yikes, it was bad.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will see if IO can find some. I had a 96 GMC 1/2 ton with a 6' tall ARE capper. When I traded it for a van I was shocked that when I unloaded the pickup into the van, the van was loaded from front to back floor to roof.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We use one pickup to carry equipment and haul junk. Besides that it is hard to work out of.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I started out in a 97 dodge ram. As Smells said earlier, it was a nightmare.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I worked in mine it was not bad at all. The ARE topper had a 3/4 toolbox door on the passenger side that started at the back of the cab, and ended a couple feet from the back door. My 1065 stood proudly in the spot where the tool box ended. I kept my faucet repair (P&M) kits in the tool box along side with my K-50 5/8 rand, and drums for the k-50. Also there was my Ro-Pump and water ram in there.

The driver side had a full length pass through compartment. All the way in the back up against the cab wall I had a wire candy rack that was propped up on a pair of 2x6's to get it off the floor. Under the candy rack was my sump pumps and ejector pumps. The candy rack held my PVC and copper fittings, along with P-traps, brass plugs, Sloan repair parts faucets, and other repair parts. I only wished I gotten a 1 ton truck instead of a 1/2 ton. One of the huge pluses was any smell from rodding drains, and grease traps stood in the back and the cab was always nice and clean and smell free.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my start in a pickup truck never want to go back to it:no:. "But" somethimes in the winter wish I had the 4x4 for the snow:yes:. 
Van is 100% better over all.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I started out in a 97 dodge ram. As Smells said earlier, it was a nightmare.


I have a neighbor who has a 1997 Dodge ram for sale with only 66K miles on her. Hope the month picks up I'll buy it for dump runs, fishing and for when I start repairs on the house:thumbsup:. 
He's only asking $2,500 for it. It's in great shape. 8 foot bed with the 360 engine single cab


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been doing mostly service out of a pick up for 11 years. I like it. I have three lockable diamond plated truck boxes, and a couple of totes in the back for inexpensive repair parts. I only do light drain cleaning for which I have a tote in my shop that I grab when necessary. Usually when I have a drain to do I know ahead of time. 

I've never ran service out of a van, so maybe I don't know what I'm missing, I'm definitely happy with my current setup tho.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I will see if IO can find some. I had a 96 GMC 1/2 ton with a 6' tall ARE capper. When I traded it for a van I was shocked that when I unloaded the pickup into the van, the van was loaded from front to back floor to roof.


You had that magic pickup that is bigger than a full size van and I bet you had 500hp and 25 miles to the gal.:laughing: I hope you dont think people actually believe that....but it is fun to read.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I have a neighbor who has a 1997 Dodge ram for sale with only 66K miles on her. Hope the month picks up I'll buy it for dump runs, fishing and for when I start repairs on the house:thumbsup:.
> He's only asking $2,500 for it. It's in great shape. 8 foot bed with the 360 engine single cab



ive still got mine, and it is still a work horse. That truck has made me a lot of money. And its paid for, which is even better. 158k on the odometer and still running strong. Replaced the usual stuff as it has broken, water pump, plenum pan, converters, thermosats, alternator ECT. Just keeps a tickin.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I started out plumbing out of one of these...
It wasn't nearly as nice as this one though...
No chrome, straight 6 cyl. engine in the doghouse between the seats, 4:11 posi rear end...
All in a putrid blue color...:laughing:
That was a couple of years ago...
I'm sure its been recycled several times since then


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I started out plumbing out of one of these...
> It wasn't nearly as nice as this one though...
> No chrome, straight 6 cyl. engine in the doghouse between the seats, 4:11 posi rear end...
> All in a putrid blue color...:laughing:
> ...


That is a chick magnet man.:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That is a chick magnet man.:laughing:


 I would drive it :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

When I first started my transition to add plumbing to HVAC (1975?) I went from a company van to a personal car. Boy wasn't that fun to have a Collins 22 in the back of my 65 Chevy station wagon. Shortly after I purchased my first rough-in truck and was surprise to see how much I really had in that station wagon.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My old boss's father has a large shop in Orange County and I believe he started it in '59 or '60. There are pictures of him working out of a '58 El Camino. :thumbsup: Hey, at least it was new.






Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> My old boss's father has a large shop in Orange County and I believe he started it in '59 or '60. There are pictures of him working out of a '58 El Camino. :thumbsup: Hey, at least it was new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The company I was working for started out in Beverly Hills in 1914. The boss bought enough trucks that Chevy let him invent his own color and name it. He picked a poppy orange to match our State flower. Because he was from Omaha he named the color Omaha Orange. Chevy kept that name for the color. Today it is also known as Blaze Orange (hunting) or CalTrans Orange (highway vehicles and signs).

Mark


----------



## tn plumber (Apr 24, 2010)

I started with a 2001 f-150 ex cab. looked like Fred G. Sandford coming down the road. made lots of money out of the truck, but I spent a lot of time looking for stuff. Got me a old van with a KUV bed and filled that truck up off my pick up. every ben on that van was full. had parts I had forgot about in the pickup. Had spent money on stuff I had many times over. My first van is dead now and I got a 01 van with a KUV. that is the only way for me. I will work out of a pickup if I didn't have anything else, but I would be looking for a van as soon as I could. I not big on brand new trucks. can stand the lots. I look for a good used van every time I buy.


----------

